# observations from a newbie



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

Boy howdy! It's amazing what you can learn from sitting in a lawn chair and watching your flock for a couple of hours.

1. My cuckoo marans are mean and tend to try to bully the other chickens.
2. My wife has a Polish rooster that will not be bullied. :>)
3. Delawares are calm and beautiful but they sure do eat a lot!
4. My easter eggers are just plain nuts but a blast to watch.
5. I hate roosters!
6. If I ever start over I will stick with one breed and will be Welsummers. They are as calm as my Rhode Island Reds and they are prettier in my eye.
7. My chickens love the apples off of our trees as long as I cut them up for them. They won't eat them if they have to peck thru the peeling. I believe I've spoiled them.
8. I will never get enough eggs to pay for their feed. It's a good thing I enjoy them.
9. An automatic door on the coop is at the top of my Christmas list.
10.I'm really glad that one of my son in laws introduced me to the fun of raising laying hens.
11.I hate roosters.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

broncorckcrwlr said:


> Boy howdy! It's amazing what you can learn from sitting in a lawn chair and watching your flock for a couple of hours.
> 
> 1. My cuckoo marans are mean and tend to try to bully the other chickens.
> 2. My wife has a Polish rooster that will not be bullied. :>)
> ...


There...added some to your observations!  You can really learn a lot by watching chickens long enough. Chicken TV is what we like to call it.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

interesting observations there lol


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

We've had a few roos I've hated (in fact, one particularly aggressive roo is being processed tomorrow, along with some turkeys!), but we just got a rather big, very shy & sweet BO roo, Rico. He's so sweet! & at only approximately 5 months old, he's already HUGE. But beautiful!!! (The pic is Rico & my 12 year old, Hannah. she's just a *little* excited!) Bee is right, it's all in the breed & individual roo! I love to hang out & watch my flock, too! It's definitely entertaining!!! & a good way to be sure everyone is behaving normally. The better you know your flock, the easier to tell when someone is "off" or not up to par & the more quickly you can jump into action. Enjoy your girls!


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Love your observations - thanks for sharing. Since you have the certain feeling against roosters, interesting that your avatar is a Rooster. Love to see some of your flock 

By the way my hens pay for their food. I sell the eggs to a local cafe and have a chicken jar where the proceeds go into and this is what I pay the chicken feed with. It is amazing how quickly a few dollars add up


----------

